# Changer la pile d'un iMac DV - comment ??



## _gromit_ (19 Juillet 2001)

Comment on change la pile d'un iMac DV ??
Est-ce que c'est faisable par un newbie de ma catégorie ??
Est-ce qu'il existe un tutorial avec shémas ou photos quelque part sur le web ??

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, ça m'évitera de régler l'heure à chaque démarrage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (hé oui, je suis un de ces irréductibles qui débranche les appareils éléctriques quand ils ne servent pas)


----------



## MarcMame (19 Juillet 2001)

Pourquoi veux tu changer la pile? Est tu sur qu'elle est bien morte ? Il n'est pas sur que cela resolve ton problème d'heure puisque tu débranches systématiquement ton iMac...


----------



## _gromit_ (19 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*Pourquoi veux tu changer la pile? Est tu sur qu'elle est bien morte ? Il n'est pas sur que cela resolve ton problème d'heure puisque tu débranches systématiquement ton iMac...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai acheté mon iMac en janvier 2000
J'ai toujours débranché l'iMac et l'heure restait à jour au début.
En juillet 2000, voilà que l'horloge a commencé à se mettre au 1 janvier 1970 à 01:01 à chaque fois que l'iMac était débranché.
Depuis, l'heure n'est plus conservée lorsque je débranche la bête.

Il me semble qu'il s'est passé quelque chose pour que l'iMac ne soit pas capable de garder l'heur lorsqu'on le débranche.
Maintenant, si tu as autre chose à me proposer.

Note: avant, j'avais un LCIII avec lequel h'avais les mêmes habitudes et dont j'ai du changer la pile qu'une seule fois pour les mêmes problèmes qui ont été résolus suite au changement de la pile.
Alors à moins qu'Apple ait décidé que garder l'heure quand on débranche l'ordi soit trop ringard, je pense que c'est un bug de la pile.


----------



## Gwenhiver (19 Juillet 2001)

Le problème vient probablement de la mise à jour du firmware pour les iMacs, sortie pendant l'été 2000.
Essaye d'effectuer la nouvelle mise à jour disponible sur le site d'Apple. Peut-être résoudra-t-elle le problème.


----------



## roro (19 Juillet 2001)

juste par curiosité : pourquoi débranches tu ton iMac ? il siffle ?
même question pour le LCIII !! il ne sifflait pas lui... alors pourquoi ?? quel intérêt !?


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2001)

Bizarre ... le sien revient en 1970 !
Le bug du firmware nous faisait revenir à 1904 !
Il n'est donc pas exclu que sa pile soit HS. C'est un élément susceptible de tomber en panne comme les autres.
Et débrancher son iMac ... c'est peut être pas plus mal. Il est toujours sous tension, ce qui use certains composants, et il peut effectivement faire du bruit.
Le mien siffle, grésille ... et j'ai le tube vidéo qui commence à donner des signes de faiblesse sur la luminosité. D'ailleurs, vu qu'il est sous AppleCare, dans 15 jours je aprs en congé et lui il part en réparation pour tenter de règler ces problèmes ...


----------



## _gromit_ (19 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Le problème vient probablement de la mise à jour du firmware pour les iMacs, sortie pendant l'été 2000.
Essaye d'effectuer la nouvelle mise à jour disponible sur le site d'Apple. Peut-être résoudra-t-elle le problème.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un p'tit tour dans Informations Système Apple

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
Informations de production
Révision de ROM :	$77D.45F6
Version ROM démarrage :	$0004.17f4
Version Mac OS ROM :	6.1
Nº de série :	RU9430P8-HCM-ff01
Version du logiciel :	Non applicable
N° de commande :	Non applicable
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais, je crois que j'ai le dernier firmware, celui qui prends plus les barettes PC (ouff j'en avais pas).


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  
Posté à l'origine par Roro:
*juste par curiosité : pourquoi débranches tu ton iMac ? il siffle ?
même question pour le LCIII !! il ne sifflait pas lui... alors pourquoi ?? quel intérêt !? *
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...
ça rassure mes parents, ils veulent toujours qu'on débranche les appareils quand ils ne servent pas

Mais bon, le débat n'est pas là
Mon problème, c'est plutôt si je peux changer cette pile tout seul, et comment ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par roro:
> [QB]juste par curiosité : pourquoi débranches tu ton iMac ? il siffle ?
> 
> Tu n'as jamais entendu parler des dégâts par temps d'orage?
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*Bizarre ... le sien revient en 1970 !
Le bug du firmware nous faisait revenir à 1904 !
Il n'est donc pas exclu que sa pile soit HS. C'est un élément susceptible de tomber en panne comme les autres.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le mien, c'est parfois 1904, parfois 1940 ?!?

Heureusement que la mise à l'heure automatique via le web fonctionne bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Désolé pour les fautes de frappes du message précédent: passé une certaine heure, je tape comme un chimpanzé sur mon clavier.


----------



## roro (20 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MacMarc:
*Tu n'as jamais entendu parler des dégâts par temps d'orage?
Perso, je débranche toujours câble modem et câble électrique quand le temps est menaçant.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui, je le fais aussi quand le temps est orageux (tv, radio, Mac). De là, à le faire à chaque fois, même quand il ne pleut pas...


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MacMarc:
*
De plus, même les iMac de la génération flower Power continuent à siffler.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça dépend, ils ne sifflent pas tous.

[20 juillet 2001 : message édité par roro]


----------



## al02 (20 Juillet 2001)

Bonjour,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici ce que dit lAide iMac en ligne :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À propos de la pile de sauvegarde interne
Votre ordinateur est équipé d'une pile de sauvegarde qui préserve certains réglages lorsque l'ordinateur est éteint.
Il se peut que vous deviez remplacer cette pile si : des problèmes intermittents surviennent au démarrage de l'ordinateur
 certains réglages, telles que la date et l'heure, changent lorsque vous démarrez l'ordinateur

Remarque : si l'ordinateur est branché sur une multiprise, éteindre cette multiprise décharge la pile et en réduit la longévité.

IMPORTANT La pile de sauvegarde interne n'est pas remplaçable par l'utilisateur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si vous devez vérifier ou remplacer cette pile, contactez un Centre de Maintenance agréé Apple.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le remplacement de la pile peut entraîner que la valeur par défaut de certains réglages de votre ordinateur, tels que date et heure, soient rétablis. Il se peut également que vous deviez rétablir les réglages de modem de votre logiciel de communication.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je pense que tout est dit malheureusement !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cordialement,

al02;


----------



## roro (20 Juillet 2001)

comme quoi, on n'y pense pas assez à l'aide en ligne, on y trouve de tout !


----------



## _gromit_ (21 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par al02:
*Bonjour,    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMPORTANT La pile de sauvegarde interne n'est pas remplaçable par l'utilisateur.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si vous devez vérifier ou remplacer cette pile, contactez un Centre de Maintenance agréé Apple.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(...)

Je pense que tout est dit malheureusement !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cordialement,

al02;   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pffffffffff
ça m'énerve parce qu'ils me demandent 200 balles (hors prix de la pile qui est de 80 FRF) pour le changement de la pile, je trouve que c'est très très très cher....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2001)

Je suis technicien Apple et je trouve ca tout a fait normal... Soit que tu as des doigts assez petit pour échanger la pile via la porte par la mémoire (moi j y arrive avec un peu de patience) Soit tu dois démonter tout le dessous de ton iMac, soit facilement 15/20 minutes de travail, donc je trouve ce prix tout a fait respectable !


----------



## MarcMame (21 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par al02:
*Voici ce que dit lAide iMac en ligne :    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remarque : si l'ordinateur est branché sur une multiprise, éteindre cette multiprise décharge la pile et en réduit la longévité.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est exactement ce que je disais : "Il n'est pas sur que cela resolve ton problème d'heure puisque tu débranches systématiquement ton iMac... "

En fait ce n'est plus une pile depuis longtemps (la série des LC je crois) mais un accu.
Bref, si tu remplaces cet accu et que tu continues à débrancher ton Mac, le problème réapparaitra inévitablement.


----------



## MarcMame (21 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*Je suis technicien Apple et je trouve ca tout a fait normal... Soit que tu as des doigts assez petit pour échanger la pile via la porte par la mémoire (moi j y arrive avec un peu de patience) Soit tu dois démonter tout le dessous de ton iMac, soit facilement 15/20 minutes de travail, donc je trouve ce prix tout a fait respectable !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca fait du 600 balles de l'heure et tu trouves ça normal ! Je vais changer de metier moi !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2001)

Je vois pas ce qu'il y à gueuler là dessus, je bosse chez un revendeur Apple ou on est à 150CHF/Heure soit, 600FF, et nous sommes dans les meilleurs marchés, les plus chers vont jusqu'à 180CHF,... Faut bien gagner des sous qq part sachant que tu gagnes en moyenne 120FF à 200FF sur un iMac que tu vends...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*

Ca fait du 600 balles de l'heure et tu trouves ça normal ! Je vais changer de metier moi !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben change de métier tu comprendras combien c'est facile de vivre avec Apple   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est bien beau de tenir la théorie sur les forums, mais faut pas tout mélanger non plus,... Et savoir de quoi on parle... Des gens vivent là dessus et c'est pas sur un mac que tu vas gagner des sous...

ABE,...


----------



## emouchet (21 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Ca fait du 600 balles de l'heure et tu trouves ça normal ! Je vais changer de metier moi !<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est tout-à-fait normal et vraiment pas exagéré. Agfa par exemple, demande + de 800 FF l'heure pour la réparation de leurs scanners. Je te rassure, c'est pas ce que l'employé gagne. Et même avec ces tarifs, de nombreux services techniques sont déficitaires.

En effet, il arrive que lors d'une réparation cela ne soit pas évident de trouver LA cause de la panne. Les symptômes peuvent provenir de divers composants défectueux. Alors tu testes... De fois, c'est bon du premier coup, des fois c'est des heures passées à changer diverses pièces et tester. Dans ce dernier cas de figure, s'il m'aurait fallu 1 heure pour réparer avec de la chance et que parce que je n'ai pas commencé par remplacer la bonne pièce et que cela a pris 3 heures, serais-tu d'accord de payer 3 heures de main d'uvre. Ce qui est facturé, c'est 1 heure. 

Pour en revenir à ce changement de pile, il faut enlever la coque arrière et le blindage EMI pour accéder à la carte-mère, mais il vaut mieux que cela soit fait par un technicien. Il y a sur la carte mère une puce appelée PMU (Power Management Unit), très sensible et si on la touche ou des composant qui sont reliés à cette puce, ça peut facilement la faire crasher. Dans ce cas, la nouvelle batterie verra passer sa durée de vie à 2 heures au lieu de 5 ans   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jusqu'à ce qu'on presse un petit bouton de reset sur la carte mère. Et là, nouvelle précaution, car en le pressant 2x au lieu d'une (pour être sûr), eh bien ça la fait recrasher. Donc avec un peu de malchance, tu te retrouves avec 2 piles plates et 3 démontages de l'iMac. Voilà pourquoi Apple ne conseille pas de le faire soi-même.

Un conseil: laisse ton iMac branché, ça te coûtera moins cher. Et puis si, en cas d'orage, ton iMac se fait flinguer, tes parents ont sûrement une assurance. On ne sait jamais, tu pourrais récupérer la valeur neuve de l'Imac et te payer le dernier modèle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En tout cas où j'habite, l'assurance incendie-dégâts naturels obligatoire te rembourse la valeur à neuf du matériel abîmé. Et une surtension devrait laisser ton disque dur intact, tu pourras récupérer tes données.


----------



## MarcMame (21 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par emouchet:
*s'il m'aurait fallu 1 heure pour réparer avec de la chance et que parce que je n'ai pas commencé par remplacer la bonne pièce et que cela a pris 3 heures, serais-tu d'accord de payer 3 heures de main d'uvre. Ce qui est facturé, c'est 1 heure.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Dans ce cas de figure, ça me parrait honnete, mais je ne suis pas sur que tout les SAV soient aussi vigilant.
Le client n'est que tres rarement mis au courant des details de maintenances. Si le SAV dit qu'il a fallu 3 heures pour reparer qu'est ce qu'on peut dire ? Faut faire avec !
Je me souviens avoir fait réparer une TV pour une panne simple. La facture s'est monté à pres de 900Frs (il y a pres de 10 ans de ça) et 1 semaine d'immobilisation.
La facture stipulait une liste de pieces qui n'existaient même pas dans cette TV !
La seule piece changée était une resistance à 5% facturée 25frs (valeur : 10cts)

Bref, n'allez quand même pas croire je fais de ce cas une généralité...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*

Je me souviens avoir fait réparer une TV pour une panne simple. La facture s'est monté à pres de 900Frs (il y a pres de 10 ans de ça) et 1 semaine d'immobilisation.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Une panne simple ? Si c'est si simple tu répares toi ... Tu me fais marrer la...


----------



## _gromit_ (21 Juillet 2001)

Nan, mais le problème c'est aussi qu'Apple m'a refilé un iMac avec une pile qui a duré 7 mois...
je trouve pas ça tellement normal


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par _gromit_:
*Nan, mais le problème c'est aussi qu'Apple m'a refilé un iMac avec une pile qui a duré 7 mois...
je trouve pas ça tellement normal    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour information tu peux la faire changer sous garantie... Ce que j'ai déjà eu fait souvent... Et surtout arrête de débrancher ton mac du secteur si tu veux pas la changer à novueau dans 6 mois


----------



## MarcMame (22 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par _gromit_:
*Nan, mais le problème c'est aussi qu'Apple m'a refilé un iMac avec une pile qui a duré 7 mois...
je trouve pas ça tellement normal    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ne change pas l'accu, laisse juste branché ton Mac
La suivante fera pareil si tu continues à débrancher la prise...
J'imagine que tu ne débranche pas ton VHS ? Sinon tu dois avoir le même problème !
J'espere que ton réveil fonctionne à piles...


----------



## MarcMame (22 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*Une panne simple ? Si c'est si simple tu répares toi ... Tu me fais marrer la...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est une raison pour se faire arnaquer ?
Si j'en parle c'est que je pouvais le faire moi même, mais à l'époque, je n'en avais ni le temps ni l'envie.


Bref, si tu pouvais être un peu plus indulgent et surtout moins agressif dans tes propos, cher Florent, ce serait beaucoup plus agréable de discuter avec toi.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*
Bref, si tu pouvais être un peu plus indulgent et surtout moins agressif dans tes propos, cher Florent, ce serait beaucoup plus agréable de discuter avec toi.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je me sens absoluement pas agressif... On se connait pas encore assez demande aux gas de la MGZ ce que c'est quand je suis agressif bref...


----------



## MarcMame (22 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*Je me sens absoluement pas agressif... On se connait pas encore assez demande aux gas de la MGZ ce que c'est quand je suis agressif bref...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Hé ben.. j'ose même pas imaginer... (gloups !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*
Ne change pas l'accu, laisse juste branché ton Mac
La suivante fera pareil si tu continues à débrancher la prise...
J'imagine que tu ne débranche pas ton VHS ? Sinon tu dois avoir le même problème !
J'espere que ton réveil fonctionne à piles...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vous me faites marrer: mon Classic a toujours l'accu de 1993, il reste souvent débranché un mois parce qu'il est dans une maison parfois vide pendant 15 jours et que les orages sont de plus en plus fréquents du printemps à l'automne.
Jamais de problèmes. Mon PM 7500, je le débranche souvent 3 jours d'affilée sans qu'il rouspète (deuxième pile depuis 1995)

N.B. mon vendeur signale que c'est peut-être un prob de carte mère sur l'iMac =) 'faudra que je m'en sépare pendant 15 jours (alors que j'ai de la vidéo à monter et pas d'autre Mac Firewire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )pour le renvoyer chez apple : tiens pas à faire sauter la garantie pour constater que je dois remplacer la carte mère à mes frais


----------



## MarcMame (24 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MacMarc:
*Vous me faites marrer: mon Classic a toujours l'accu de 1993, il reste souvent débranché un mois parce qu'il est dans une maison parfois vide pendant 15 jours et que les orages sont de plus en plus fréquents du printemps à l'automne.
Jamais de problèmes. Mon PM 7500, je le débranche souvent 3 jours d'affilée sans qu'il rouspète (deuxième pile depuis 1995)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Les solutions pour conserver la Pram (et maintenant la NVram) ont évoluées depuis 1993 ! Ton Classic ne dispose absolument pas du même accu qu'un iMac d'aujourd'hui. De plus il ne bénéficie pas de l'extinction logicielle. Ton Classic, tu l'eteinds avec l'interrupteur, pas avec le clavier et le Mac n'est plus du tout alimenté, comme si tu débranchais la prise de courant. L'accu est donc plus gros pour tenir plus longtemps.
Et tu peux faire part de tes expériences pour expliquer qu'on se trompe sans nous rire au nez...


----------

